# she thinks she's a person. ha ha.



## shari313 (Apr 8, 2011)

at Cassie's previous owner's house.. they fed her table food, and let her eat whatever. their 2 year old would walk around giving her girl scout cookies. ha ha...
well, she's having a rude awakening here, as we don't want her to beg, or eat our food. i've been trying to interest her in her own treats and dog food. yesterday, i decided to put water in her dry dog food, and i let it get mushy and started feeding it to her... and she ended up eating almost the whole bowl.

today, i mixed some up and put it in the microwave to mush it quicker, and (let it cool) and gave it to her... and she gobbled it down. ha ha. i guess the trick is to make her think she's eating my people food. LOL.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You've got her sussed x


----------



## shari313 (Apr 8, 2011)

haha. trying to. 
found out today, she likes the baby carrots, so that was fun. it's nice to see her eating. <3


----------

